# Donkey milk question



## iownadonkeyfarm (Nov 8, 2004)

A man from Az. called me a while ago asking if I or if I knew anyone that sells donkey milk.... he said that his wife has colon cancer and a jennys milk has been proven to help fight cancer. Anyway, I told him that I would ask around and see if I could find someone that maybe sells it. I have never heard of that. I mean I know people make soap out of it, but I didn't know that sold it for drinking purposes. Anyway, if anyone knows anyone who sells donkey milk let me know. He is going to call me back in a day or so to see if I came up with anything. Thanks for your time.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 10, 2004)

Never heard of that. Did you check out on the computer if you could find out anything to back that up? Let us know what you do find out.


----------



## iownadonkeyfarm (Nov 13, 2004)

I have never heard of that before either and when he called and asked I thought it was someone being silly. Janice, from the Yahoo Donkey group, sent me this link to a donkey dairy in France. This site that she sent me is pretty interesting. They sell the donkey's milk in a powdered form, as well as donkey milk soap and cosmetics. I had bought a jennet from a breeder here in Texas and she gave me a bar of donkey milk soap. It is still in the box, I will have to see if it is from this place. Here is the link: http://www.asinus.fr/histoire/info.html


----------



## Farmhand (Nov 29, 2004)

maybe you can find something here?

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=donkey+milk+and+cancer


----------

